# Another New Sirius customer



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Finally decided to take the Sirius Plunge. I bought the home and Car Kit, the Audiovox Receiver and boom box. Total price including tax was $330.02 with a $50 rebate for the home and car kit. I got the $142.45 1 year subscription. When I can get a signal, it sounds great. Hard to keep a signal in one spot. The installation was pretty simple. I can use a regular boombox by my bed for the home docking kit..Havent really tried it in the car yet. I like the sports programming and WSM Nashville..The talk and news stations sound interesting and I like some of the oldies and the classic country stream..(roadhouse). The Old Time Radio is ok but I'd like more than When Radio was and the twilight zone..Overall I think this will be good if I can get a consistent signal..

Tim Lones


----------

